# Selway at Paradise



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Does anyone have the link to the daily USFS log of the level of the Selway at Paradise? Thanks - L


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

I used this link last year for our trip planning, but it is still just showing 2015 numbers. Maybe not so helpful.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprd3792611.pdf


----------



## orangeone (Oct 11, 2007)

*Selway Guage*

Bitterroot National Forest - Home

PDF in the upper right corner.

This is the new electronic reader they put in last spring. It's nicely calibrated now. It has been accurate on both of my trips this spring. Nancy from the West Fork Ranger Station looks at it each morning an updates the PDF.


----------



## richjz (May 23, 2012)

2.9 feet already and they had 100% snowpack? Stupid early warm temperatures. Lame early spring. Screw you global warming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes it has gone bizarrely fast. Not only early spring but DRY spring. When we should have kept building snowpack it started tanking. We have had some fun peaks though, definitely better than last year.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## willwright79 (May 25, 2016)

Hey everyone...I'm headed up to Lochsa Madness for the first time tomorrow..a bit early to get set up. I'm supposed to find the "Ghetto Gateway"
So any help would be great


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Any guesses for July 1?

Last year it dropped from 3' to 2' in just 6 days.

And it dropped from 3' to 1' in 20 days.

Seems like July 1 could be under 1'. Bummer!


----------

